
A Scientists’ March on Washington Is a Bad Idea - daegloe
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/31/opinion/a-scientists-march-on-washington-is-a-bad-idea.html
======
quirkot
Agree 100%. It is not possible to organize a political movement for facts and
expect the facts to remain apolitical.

